# Update on magnetic drill press project



## Tmate (Oct 3, 2020)

Finished a second drill press.  The stand is identical to the first one.  One mag drill has power down/up feed, and the other has variable speed with reversing.  Both have two speed gearboxes and a 2" annular cutter capacity.  I probably could have bought a drill press with the same features for the same or less money, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Oct 3, 2020)

I like it.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 3, 2020)

I'd sacrifice one of my small drill presses for that setup in a heartbeat!


----------



## davidpbest (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice.   What is the make/model of the mag drill you used?


----------



## Tmate (Oct 3, 2020)

The variable speed mag drill is a BDS MAB465.  The one with the power feed is a BDS AutoMAB450.

BDS is a German manufacturer.  CS Unitec is the American distributor.


----------

